# How to transplant emersesed plan?



## psusaxman2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm definitely a new comer to the planted tank world and I thankful that my tank has been very kind to me so far. At this point, I've come to the next cross road with my current collection. I have a Echinodorus cordifolius "Mable Queen" plant that growing as much on it's emersed shoots than in my tank. The plant is currently house in my 55 gal. tank and there about a dozen leaves still in the tank. I also have have 4 or 5 leaves that have been emersed for some time. I also have to shoots that are about 3 FEET in length (from the base of the plant, out of the tank and back past the bottom of the tank on the stand). 

I'm absolutely floored with the extent of the emersed growth. My question is, since these shoots are emersed, they don't have root like the plant-lets that that have grown submersed. I would like to trim these shoots, but I want to know the best way to preserve the small plants. Can the be potted (and how)? Can the be submerssed and survive since they are used to the room temp?

It appears that one of my Echinodorus amazonicus is starting to become emersed itself as well. Would I be able to do something similar for both of these plants?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

my sword sp. did the same, to save the plantlets outside of the tank i made them (the little plant) touch some water, and next thing you know roots start to come out  once it has some roots on it, i cut it off and replanted or let floating. you should post a pic


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

These long stalks produce flowers first, and then small plants. After the small plants have been produced it is OK to cut the stalks and float them. The small plants will then produce roots, and they can be broken off the stalk and planted individually, either submersed or emersed.


----------



## psusaxman2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

I had contemplated putting the plant stalks on the water, but I wasn't sure how that would work. I did get flower buds on most of the stalks first but they never really opened up much. 

I'll definitely give this a try. Thanks a lot for the assistance.


----------

